# Logan 1875, Proper Lubrication Questions



## aztoyman (Apr 25, 2014)

*Logan 1875, Proper Lubrication Questions (Grease Zerks or Oil Cups in QCGB?)*

Just got this Logan and have some tooling and lube ordered. I ordered Mobile Spindle and Way oil per Logan specs in Manual.

The manual points out all the lube points (Almost) and says to keep the ways oiled. It also says to keep a small amount of graphite grease on all the gears in the head stock, apron and rack teeth under the front way.

What I don't find in the manual is the QCGB lube requirements. Mine has three grease zerks. Wondering if they were retrofitted at one time and if they should be the little oil taps like the rest of the lathe has.




You can see two of them in this pic. The other is behind the back gear cover. I can take a better pic if needed.

What do the experts think? Grease or spindle oil?


----------



## CluelessNewB (Apr 25, 2014)

I can tell you my Logan 820 came with Gits style oil cups not grease zerks.


----------



## aztoyman (Apr 25, 2014)

I don't know what those are. The ones with flip up caps? Or the spring loaded ball type you push in like the rest of my lathe?


----------



## aztoyman (Apr 25, 2014)

I know, I know..........Search noob. I did. Now I just need to find out what threads, size, angle etc. Might need straight, a 45 and a 90.

Thanks!


----------



## aztoyman (Apr 25, 2014)

I see this is what you were talking about.


----------



## aztoyman (Apr 26, 2014)

I think I know why nobody's jumping in to help on this one. I don't think it should have anything there at all.

My parts book shows NO oil cups for the gearbox. It shows Oilite bushings and no holes or plugs in the casting.

Every pic I find on line of my model lathe doesn't seem to have anything there.

I looked at Gits and McMaster-Carr for oil cups and there isn't room for them where these zerks are located. Maybe the straight one on top.

The bushings have recently been replaced. Should I just flush the grease out and squirt a little spindle oil in instead? Oilite bearings should be fine as is I thought, but yet the tail stock has a cup from the factory for the Oilite bushing for the end of the feed screw?

- - - Updated - - -

DANG IT! I take it back. I found another model number Logan gearbox that has small oil cups like the tail stock.

Maybe they were originally press in and the same as the one in the tail stock.

Nobody?


----------



## aztoyman (Apr 26, 2014)

*Re: Logan 1875, Proper Lubrication Questions (Grease Zerks or Oil Cups in QCGB)*

I thought I was on to something. South Bend has some that are 1/4" press in but too big overall to fit in my locations. Cheap on auction site and even cheaper on Amazombi. 

I just gave up and e-mailed Logan.


----------



## CluelessNewB (Apr 26, 2014)

Looking at my 820 manual it shows oil cups for the older gear box (serial number 46561 and earlier) but I can't find them on diagram for the newer gear box.  On my 820 they were press in, and if my memory hasn't completely failed they were all 1/4".  


Those things that look like grease fittings may actually be oil fittings.   I know McMaster Carr sells a very expensive oil gun #1879k48 for zerk style oil fittings.   I believe these were used on older milling machines also.  

http://www.mcmaster.com/#1879k48/=rpddne


----------



## stevecmo (Apr 26, 2014)

I've never seen grease zerks anywhere on any Logans and don't believe any came from the factory like that.  It's anyone's guess as to why the previous owner made the change.  Here's a picture of my 10" Logan and you can see the Gitz cups on the gear box.


----------



## CluelessNewB (Apr 26, 2014)

Here are some pictures of the Gits oilers on my 820.  These were new replacements but locations and style are the same as the originals.  I believe both stevecmo's and mine are the older style gear box.  Note the longer extension on the gear box where the lead screw enters the box.


----------



## aztoyman (Apr 26, 2014)

Thanks everyone for the replies! Looks like I'm going back to the Gits cups. Just trying to figure out which ones.

Closest I can find is a Style G, Part # 00501 which is listed as needing 11/16" of clearance around it. Mine will rotate within 1/2". Not that it has to screw in. Its just tight clearance for the one behind the cover.

I pulled the one near the tail stock for the end of the lead screw. It's a brass press in .250" with about .250 to press into the hole, approx. 1/2" tall overall and what nobody specs is 1/2" from hinge to front of cover.

I see some listed on the bay for South Bends and some for various types of machinery that look close. They will fit my bore, but the cup may be too big to clear. Too expensive to take a shot on. Some are over $20 each! I'll drill a hole in an 1/8" pipe plug before I pay that for a tiny oil cup.

I'm going to order the 00501's from amazombi and try them. Only $3.43 and free ship. If too big for the area behind gearbox cover, I'll stick the small one I pulled for measurements there. 

I got all the crappy old grease washed out and proper lubes on the way.

Thanks everyone for for putting up with my noob trivial problem. This is why the other forums don't like noobs.


----------



## aztoyman (Apr 26, 2014)

Found a better match. Style R Part # 00302. Ordering from same place a few cents more. I'll let you guys know if it works out. THANKS AGAIN!


----------



## stevecmo (Apr 26, 2014)

aztoyman said:


> Thanks everyone for for putting up with my noob trivial problem.



We treat all noob problems as serious.  )  Don't be afraid to ask questions.


----------



## aztoyman (May 1, 2014)

Just a follow up in case anybody else runs into this. Gits Cup Style R, Part#00302 is a perfect match to the one I had on the end of the feed screw. Original is brass, new ones are not.

Also got a reply from Logan Actuator. I was told they never put grease fittings on this from the factory. I was also told it is OK to use them with the high pressure oil gun mentioned by another member here but, NOT to use grease.

Got all the grease cleaned out and lubed everything up with the proper lubricants. Wow, what a difference. 

Everything is so smooth I was able to tighten things up a bit. The QCGB shifts smooth and the gear train doesn't "jingle" anymore.


----------

